# 67 GTO door panels



## steve491 (Nov 20, 2019)

The vinyl on my door panels is a beautiful blue and they cleaned up very nicely. They're all original and even the emblems are not pitted. The handles are not as nice looking, but I can live with that. Here's my issue. The cardboard door cards themselves are wavy from moisture issues. Has anyone successfully straightened these out with steam or another method?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Steam/Water may work, If soaked then pressed until fully dried. However how long will it hold?
I have a similar issue with some '66 panels. I have seen were some removed the vinyl and replaced the door cards.
There are a few suppliers who offer waterproof cardboard panels for just this, This would be a very last resort for me.
Another option I've read about is where some have wet the cards pressed them, once dry they used thin sheets of fiberglass with a light coat of resin.
This may be the route I take. I have to dig up some old panels to experiment with. possible winter project.


----------



## steve491 (Nov 20, 2019)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Steam/Water may work, If soaked then pressed until fully dried. However how long will it hold?
> I have a similar issue with some '66 panels. I have seen were some removed the vinyl and replaced the door cards.
> There are a few suppliers who offer waterproof cardboard panels for just this, This would be a very last resort for me.
> Another option I've read about is where some have wet the cards pressed them, once dry they used thin sheets of fiberglass with a light coat of resin.
> This may be the route I take. I have to dig up some old panels to experiment with. possible winter project.


Thanks for the reply. I saw where Ames had the door panel replacement boards but I don't know if I can get the old brittle vinyl off without damaging it. I would much rather live with a wave. On another note the seats didn't clean up quite as nice. There's dark mildew that seems to be in the grain of the vinyl that I just can't get out. I don't want to use anything too harsh, but I have resorted to a watered down purple power and it still son't touch it. Any suggestions?
P.S. I wish Ames was a publicly traded company because I've spend a fortune with them.


----------

